# Anybody American Alligator owners???



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Anybody own A gator? If u do, how big is he and how tamed. What kind of facility is kept in?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mines around 16 inches give or take.. i keep him in a fishtank for now..

hes tame. but squirmish.


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

post some pics im instrested in seeing it


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

a good friend of mine has one, its close to 6 yrs old now & an easy 5.5', here is a picture of him last year at the local reptile show


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> a good friend of mine has one, its close to 6 yrs old now & an easy 5.5', here is a picture of him last year at the local reptile show


the baby on its back is close to 12" long

He keeps it in his shop in a plastic pond that is about 10' long by 5' wide until his encloser is built. the gator is pretty tame for the most part but I wouldnt let my kids play with it :laugh:


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

damn thats so awesome i want some gators peacocks is nice


----------

